# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Документальный фильм "Ударная сила. Боевые роботы", Россия, 2007

## Airicist

Ударная Сила - Боевые роботы. Часть 1.

Published on Mar 19, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Ударная Сила - Боевые роботы. Часть 2.

Published on Mar 19, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Ударная Сила - Боевые роботы. Часть 3.

Published on Mar 19, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Ударная Сила - Боевые роботы. Часть 4.

Published on Mar 19, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Ударная Сила - Боевые роботы. Часть 5.

Published on Mar 19, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Ударная Сила - Боевые роботы. Часть 6.

Published on Mar 19, 2008

----------


## Airicist

С сайта moimirvideo.com:




> Страна: Россия / СССР
>  Год выхода: 2007
>  Режиссер: Виталий Сиваков
>  Тэги: Ударная сила
>  С тех пор, когда были созданы первые роботы, ученые мечтали о том, чтобы на полях сражений погибали не люди, а машины. Исследования и достижения российской науки в этом направлении, к сожалению, малоизвестны широкой публике, хотя некоторые из них можно отнести к разряду фантастических. Ещe в 30-е годы прошлого столетия советские учeные создали радиоуправляемый танк на базе Т-26, который мог выполнять боевые задачи, не подвергая опасности экипаж. В послевоенные годы в МВТУ им. Баумана была создана специальная кафедра для создания автоматических систем управления военной техникой. В 1971 году ее возглавил академик Е.П. Попов, под началом которого появилась новая научная школа – оплот робототехники в нашей стране. Сегодня военная робототехника используется во всех стихиях: на земле, в воде, воздухе и даже космосе.
>  Время: 38 мин 49 сек
>  Добавлено: 21/12/2009

----------

